# GT5 Prologue All Golds???



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok folks how the heck do you get all golds 
Haven't had much chance as yet to play it as much as I want but managed to get mostly Golds so far except that really annoying one in the C class race where you have to get under 1:39:00 with that stupid little Copen thingy  the best I can manage is about 1:41:00. Thats with the gearbox in Manual and getting a couple of tows along the straights.
The only way I can think of getting into the 1:29 area is buuy getting more tows along the straights but as yet can't figure out the timing to get it right :wall: anybody managed it yet 

John


----------



## R1ch85 (Mar 26, 2008)

ive got gold on that one, def needs to be done in manual or you'll never make it to 5th gear! Its a case of carrying as much corner speed as you can and being smooth i think, but then thats probably pretty obvious lol.. keep trying! 

Have you got gold on the A-class time trial with the M3?? Its nigh on impossible! You need to get under 1:13:00 and the best i've done while driving properly is 1:15:xx  i've managed a 1:13:5xx when i've used the edges of the track as brakes in certain areas but i still cant do it


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

R1ch85 said:


> ive got gold on that one, def needs to be done in manual or you'll never make it to 5th gear! Its a case of carrying as much corner speed as you can and being smooth i think, but then thats probably pretty obvious lol.. keep trying!
> 
> Have you got gold on the A-class time trial with the M3?? Its nigh on impossible! You need to get under 1:13:00 and the best i've done while driving properly is 1:15:xx  i've managed a 1:13:5xx when i've used the edges of the track as brakes in certain areas but i still cant do it


Yeah noticed the Manual GBox thing, never makes 5th on Auto 
Haven't had as much time to play it as I would like so only half way through Class B  as yet, work really gets in the road of serious gaming  

Got as far as the Time Trial in Class B, the one with the EVO, looks very challenging as there seems to be hardly anywhere to get tows etc 

John


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I only need three more to have all gold trophies.

The ones that i can't get gold in but have silver are;

Class B - Mitsubishi Evo GSR - Eiger Nordwand
Class A - BMW M - Eiger Nordwand
Class S - Ford GT - High Speed Ring

I'm still 1.5seconds off the pace and have tried everything, its getting frustrating lol


----------



## R1ch85 (Mar 26, 2008)

i got gold on the class B evo test finally last night, took me ages and prob around 100 attempts lol.. was getting closer and closer, as close as 1.14.025 which was very frustrating, but i finally put together my perfect lap and just managed under 1.14  if it takes that many goes to get gold i could be months on the others!!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Remeber getting beat by that blooming Mini Cooper S on the Class B "Overtake Them All Challenge" by .008 secs 
Took me another half an hour to finally beat the little sh**

Being honest though this is probably the best incarnation of GT yet as getting Golds is genuinely hard in most of the trials.

John


----------



## R1ch85 (Mar 26, 2008)

yeh i agree, it separates then men from the boys a bit more. Though its disappointing to know im not good enough to get gold in a couple of tests  at least in the other GT's there was a good chance i'd get gold lol


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> I only need three more to have all gold trophies.
> 
> The ones that i can't get gold in but have silver are;
> 
> ...


One more i can mark off the list.

This morning i got gold in the Class B - Mitsubishi Evo GSR - Eiger Nordwand.

Just two more to go lol


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> One more i can mark off the list.
> 
> This morning i got gold in the Class B - Mitsubishi Evo GSR - Eiger Nordwand.
> 
> Just two more to go lol


Whats the secret then 

John


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

John-R- said:


> Whats the secret then
> 
> John


Use some 'fast' and 'interesting' lines through the first and last coners lol


----------



## R1ch85 (Mar 26, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> Use some 'fast' and 'interesting' lines through the first and last coners lol


what do you mean by 'fast' and 'interesting'?  i managed my gold on that with no barrier bashing or using other cars to help round corners! :thumb: biggest place to pick up time for me was the last corner in the series of esses.. turn in late to get the power down out of the corner better :wave:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

R1ch85 said:


> what do you mean by 'fast' and 'interesting'?  i managed my gold on that with no barrier bashing or using other cars to help round corners! :thumb: biggest place to pick up time for me was the last corner in the series of esses.. turn in late to get the power down out of the corner better :wave:


By doing the opposie of you lol

First time i've had to do it in the game


----------



## R1ch85 (Mar 26, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> By doing the opposie of you lol
> 
> First time i've had to do it in the game


yeh, its frustrating when you have to resort to that.. i've reached that stage in the M3 test and im still half a sec off the pace  dont know what else i can do!

this is mygold lap in the Evo IX, i saved the replay cos i dont think i'll ever manage a lap like that again lol :driver:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

R1ch85 said:


> yeh, its frustrating when you have to resort to that.. i've reached that stage in the M3 test and im still half a sec off the pace  dont know what else i can do!
> 
> this is mygold lap in the Evo IX, i saved the replay cos i dont think i'll ever manage a lap like that again lol :driver:


Quality lap :thumb:

Do you use that view normally or have you just saved it that way? I normally use the bumper cam.
Was that lap with the manual G'box?

John


----------



## R1ch85 (Mar 26, 2008)

John-R- said:


> Quality lap :thumb:
> 
> Do you use that view normally or have you just saved it that way? I normally use the bumper cam.
> Was that lap with the manual G'box?
> ...


thanks, yeh i always that view.. i dont get on with the cam on the front bumper, cant tell what the back end is doing! That lap was with auto gearbox.. i use auto all the time tbh, the only time i use manual is in uderpowered cars where it cant change to top gear on its own lol


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

R1ch85 said:


> thanks, yeh i always that view.. i dont get on with the cam on the front bumper, cant tell what the back end is doing! That lap was with auto gearbox.. i use auto all the time tbh, the only time i use manual is in uderpowered cars where it cant change to top gear on its own lol


I use the bumper cam probably due to being used to it from Sega Rally etc in the Arcades where it was either bumper cam or stupid "Above Car View".
Might have to try your one out.
I'm wondering if manual might help though as you could "Short Shift" at certain points to stop the car sliding too much 

The Mrs is going to love me when I get home 

Hi darling hows your trip been

Great now get out of the way I've got some things to try on GT5 

John


----------



## R1ch85 (Mar 26, 2008)

John-R- said:


> I use the bumper cam probably due to being used to it from Sega Rally etc in the Arcades where it was either bumper cam or stupid "Above Car View".
> Might have to try your one out.
> I'm wondering if manual might help though as you could "Short Shift" at certain points to stop the car sliding too much
> 
> ...


lol, im sure she'll love that!

Manual may be useful for that, the only trouble is that i cant concentrate on driving line, speed, brakes, and changing gear all at the same time!

Its ok in a slow revving car cos it takes less concentration, but anything with a bit of power and i lose track of whats going on in other areas


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

The paddle shifters on the G25 are quite good. Only downside is they rotate with the wheel. I find the sequencial stick shift a better easier.


----------

